# Hymer C524 Camp Wanted



## hymerbeliever (May 8, 2009)

I had a buyer for my 04 Hymer C524 that I unfortunately had to let down. He's very keen on buying another and hence I thought I'd post here to see if anyone knows of one for sale. he's particularly interested in the Camp / Camp GT models which have an aluminium body (like the B Class) rather than the fibreglass bodied Swing or Classic models. Also not ones based on the MK1 Ducato. He has about £21K to spend.

I guess he may also consider anything that has the bunks across the back, with the lower bunk lifting for access to the small garage.

Please reply and PM with any good leads.

Thanks.


----------



## andyneilson (Apr 8, 2007)

Have sent you a pm


----------

